
ShiftSpace – GPU VMs Cheaper and Faster Than AWS - crosson
https://shiftspace.io/
======
NaveenRK
This would be perfect for solo Deep learning practitioners like me. Frustrated
with the speed of the aws gpu instances for running even relatively small
models. This can be the 3dhubs for Deep learning!

